# vas/got d'aigua



## Laia

Hi ha una tonterieta que em volta pel cap...

Us sona malament "un vas d'aigua"? A casa meva s'utilitza indistintament _vas_ i _got_, però m'he trobat a molta gent que creia que _vas_ era una traducció literal del castellà.

Doncs això... us sona malament?


----------



## ampurdan

Jo normalment utilitzo "got", "vas" mai m'ha semblat una traducció del castellà, sinó que em suggereix una cosa més elegant que un "got", no ho sé, això són apreciacions personals meves... 

Ho acabo de mirar al diccionari i crec que el "got" es el nom específic del vas sense peu per beure. "Vas" es el nom genèric dels recipients que contenen líquids (p.ex. "vas de precipitats").


----------



## Laia

Gràcies. Aleshores no deu ser tan estrany...


----------



## belén

Dons jo dic tassó  

B


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> Dons jo dic tassó
> 
> B


 
Merci.

Ostres! Doncs si m'haguéssis demanat un tassó d'aigua... em sembla que t'hauria dut una tassa!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

hola, 
jo penso igual que l'Ampurdan. 
Quasi sempre dic got.


----------



## Laia

Gràcies per contestar.

Ahir a la nit vaig sortir, i durant el sopar, una amiga meva em va dir: "Dona'm, que t'omplo el vas". Vaig pensar... mira tu que bé!


----------



## rayman25

Pujo el post, ja que no m'ha quedat massa clar si és correcte o no... A mi sempre m'ha semblat que era un castellanisme, però fa poc em van dir que era correcte i encara tinc els meus dubtes. Alguna font "oficial" que ho pugui confirmar?


----------



## merquiades

Crec que és una qüestió de regions, però tots són correctes.  Almenys es troben al diccionari. Alguns diuen "vas", altres "got", també "veire".


----------



## _Husby_

A un valencià li faria riure sentir dir un "vas d'aigua". Que jo sàpiga allà es diu només "got d'aigua". Una altra accepció de "vas" és "sepultura"...


----------



## Tomby

_Husby_ said:


> A un valencià li faria riure sentir dir un "vas d'aigua". Que jo sàpiga allà es diu només "got d'aigua". Una altra accepció de "vas" és "sepultura"...


Encara li faria riure més sentir l'expressió "_ulleres de cul de vas_" per "_ulleres de cul de got_".


----------



## Samaruc

És que trobe que no és el mateix...

Un vas és un recipient destinat a contenir líquid. Un got és un vas sense peu que es fa servir per a beure, és un concepte més específic. Tot got és un vas però no tot vas és un got.

Així, a taula, el que hi ha per a beure són gots (perquè no tots els vasos són gots) i en física, per exemple, parlarem de vasos (i no gots) comunicants.

Salut!


----------



## _Husby_

Samaruc said:


> És que trobe que no és el mateix...
> 
> Un vas és un recipient destinat a contenir líquid. Un got és un vas sense peu que es fa servir per a beure, és un concepte més específic. Tot got és un vas però no tot vas és un got.
> 
> Així, a taula, el que hi ha per a beure són gots (perquè no tots els vasos són gots) i en física, per exemple, parlarem de vasos (i no gots) comunicants.
> 
> Salut!



Per això deia que "vas d'aigua" fa riure. A no ser que la persona que el demana bega d'un vas de precipitats (per seguir amb els mots científics...)  Mireu també els italians que usen el _vaso _per ficar-hi flors...


----------



## samverprú

Per la zona de l´Alcoià/ Comtat, al País Valencià, diem got sempre. Diem veixell a qualsevol cosa que puga contenir líquits, en castellà, l´equivalent a "recipiente". Però no trobe cap constància per enlloc. Tal volta meresca un fil nou


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

A Cervera, Segarra, _got_.


----------



## Lurrezko

samverprú said:


> Per la zona de l´Alcoià/ Comtat, al País Valencià, diem got sempre. Diem veixell a qualsevol cosa que puga contenir líquits, en castellà, l´equivalent a "recipiente". Però no trobe cap constància per enlloc. Tal volta meresca un fil nou



El DCBV recull *veixell* i el remet a *vaixell/vexell*:

_VAIXELL (ant. escrit també vexell). m. 
|| 1. ant. Recipient, vas de qualsevol mena per a contenir alguna cosa; cast. vasija. Lo gran vaxell ha major aparellament sensualment de reebre en si gran quantitat d'aygua que'l poc vaxell, Llull Cont. 273, 30. La fornal prova los vexells del oller, Canals Prov. 115. Prenguí de l'aygua en una scudella o altre vexell, Sermons SVF, i, 103. Donaven cura... en tenir nèdeus los vexells de casa, Quar. 1413, p. 147. El Sant Vaixell: el sant calze de la cena o Sant Graal. Cant él veurà lo Sant Grasal él davelerà tant qu'al no sa tandrà pas denant lo Sant Vaxel, Graal 118. a) S aplicava també a designar els vasos sanguinis. Los vexells spermàtichs són algunes venes qui nexen aprés los ronyons, Cauliach Coll., 2a, 7. 
|| 2. Recipient de fusta per a tenir vi. Preparar les bótes y altres vexells grans buyts, doc. a. 1662 (Est. Univ. x, 136). Especialment: a) Bóta gran, cilíndrica, sense gens o gairebé gens de ventre (Urgell, Segarra).—b) Càntir de fusta (St. Bart. del G.)._


----------



## _Husby_

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El DCBV recull *veixell* i el remet a *vaixell/vexell*:
> 
> _VAIXELL (ant. escrit també vexell). m.
> || 1. ant. Recipient, vas de qualsevol mena per a contenir alguna cosa; cast. vasija. Lo gran vaxell ha major aparellament sensualment de reebre en si gran quantitat d'aygua que'l poc vaxell, Llull Cont. 273, 30. La fornal prova los vexells del oller, Canals Prov. 115. Prenguí de l'aygua en una scudella o altre vexell, Sermons SVF, i, 103. Donaven cura... en tenir nèdeus los vexells de casa, Quar. 1413, p. 147. El Sant Vaixell: el sant calze de la cena o Sant Graal. Cant él veurà lo Sant Grasal él davelerà tant qu'al no sa tandrà pas denant lo Sant Vaxel, Graal 118. a) S aplicava també a designar els vasos sanguinis. Los vexells spermàtichs són algunes venes qui nexen aprés los ronyons, Cauliach Coll., 2a, 7.
> || 2. Recipient de fusta per a tenir vi. Preparar les bótes y altres vexells grans buyts, doc. a. 1662 (Est. Univ. x, 136). Especialment: a) Bóta gran, cilíndrica, sense gens o gairebé gens de ventre (Urgell, Segarra).—b) Càntir de fusta (St. Bart. del G.)._



De fet veixell fa pensar a vaixella, que ve del llatí vascellum, és a dir, vas. Una espiral interminable...


----------

